# Got A new Simplicity Blower



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Well I knew with enough time and waiting I would end up with one some day.

I had a customer tell me it wasn't worth the money to fix this old Simplicity blower.  He said can you send it to the junk yard for me.  Yes I can was my response.

 Little did he know the Simplicity junk yard is in my yard hidden in the barn :wontshare 

What I ended up with today is 990643 blower from 1971. The type with 3 rubber paddles for the second stage. Ok so it needs a few parts but who am I to say no.

I will post some pics here when I get it home and also will add them to my photo section from my signature line.

I will let you guys know when they are posted.

:captain: Bob


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *Well  Little did he know the Simplicity junk yard is in my yard hidden in the barn :wontshare
> :captain: Bob *



good deal bob... 
got any old simplicity snow cabs in that junkyard??


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Bob,
Glad to hear there is another "If it's free, it's for me!" type person here. I am constantly amazed with what folks give and throw away. As a 4th generation dumpster diver, Opps, I meant recycler, I'm always happy to haul away stuff, sometimes even getting paid to haul it away!


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Glad to hear there is another "If it's free, it's for me!" type person here.*


Me too! I recycle/rebuild computers into useable internet email machines for family & friends (and friends of family/friends), as well as old push mowers & string trimmers, and I'm slowly getting into recycling riding mowers.

Angel


----------

